# Instant Cake: clear and delete



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

The instantcake instructions talk about remembering to clear and delete once the image is loaded. I have tried it to no effect. Could someone please walk me through the required steps (such as what screen should be displayed when you are doing it)?

Also, it may not be necessary as my unit is displaying a lifetime subscription which is correct. Is that right?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have to do a C&DE (read your user guide to find that), which will marry the image to the board keys.
After that it will reboot to Guided Setup, which you run through as normal.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's something like ....
"Messages & Setup" -> "Reset System" -> "Clear & Delete Everything"


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

When I did my upgrade about 6 months ago I did not have to do a clear and delete everything. With their newer version of the software that is not required.
I to had that question but someone else was performing upgrades at the same time and he said he didn't have to do it.

I didn't do it and it has worked fine ever since. You can test it if you want to. Just record a program, if it doesn't play back then you need to do a C&DE. If it does play back your good to go.

Z


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

So, if it is working, don't mess with it. That would be ideal, as I would prefer not to go through guided setup again.

Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

BL said:


> So, if it is working, don't mess with it. That would be ideal, as I would prefer not to go through guided setup again.
> 
> Thanks!


Unless you are receiving a "hardware error" or "error 51" you do not need to do a clear & delete everything. You may need to go through guided setup if your video sources are not configured correctly or you need to re-configure your cable or satellite box, settings.

Not sure what type of TiVo you have so to be more specific, I'd need a bit more detail.


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

It seems to be working fine so far, so I assume I don't have to do anything.


----------

